# R.C. Sproul in Memphis



## Formerly At Enmity (Jun 12, 2006)

Just wanted anyone in the Mempho area to know that R.C. will be at Independent Presbyterian Church on Sun. June 18th for the 8:30 and 11:00 service. Come join if you can!:bigsmile:


Jason B. Spires (Husband of Brownie) 
Soon to be member of Independent Presbyterian Church (Taking elder led class on church doctrine and policy)
We adhere to the WCF and are in the PCA

"Mercy abused turns to fury"- Thomas Watson

[Edited on 6-12-2006 by Scott Bushey]


----------



## Scott Bushey (Jun 12, 2006)

Moved to preaching forum


----------



## blhowes (Jun 12, 2006)

That should be quite a blessing having him come to your church. Hope it is a blessing for you.

I hadn't noticed till now the name of the church you're soon to be a member of - *Independent* Presbyterian Church. I thought that was interesting since I've usually only seen the word _Independent_ associated with Fundamentalist Baptist churches, ie., churches that are not part of a denomination. Is your church 'baptist-leaning' (jk)? Just curious if you knew the history of your church's choice of a name?


----------



## Formerly At Enmity (Jun 12, 2006)

They broke away from another church in the late 60's in an effort to stay true to the historic pres faith....you 're right; it is a bit strange
...I'm actually not sure why they have not changed it...I suppose that "Independent " now refers more to their former stand in opposition to the liberal leanings in Mempho back then? They are a PCA church and certainly not "Independent" in that sense. The break was obviously pre-PCA.


----------



## blhowes (Jun 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Formerly At Enmity_
> They broke away from another church in the late 60's in an effort to stay true to the historic pres faith....you 're right; it is a bit strange
> ...I'm actually not sure why they have not changed it...I suppose that "Independent " now refers more to their former stand in opposition to the liberal leanings in Mempho back then? They are a PCA church and certainly not "Independent" in that sense. The break was obviously pre-PCA.


Thanks for satisfying my curiosity. I kind of figured it had nothing to do with church government, being a PCA church, just thought it was interesting.


----------



## Formerly At Enmity (Jun 12, 2006)

You're a sleuth


----------



## blhowes (Jun 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Formerly At Enmity_
> You're a sleuth


My vocabulary/cross-word puzzle skills aren't what they should be. When I saw you're post, I didn't know if or how badly I had been insulted, if we needed to 'step out into the parking lot', etc. 

I pulled out the online dictionary - the hairs on the back of my neck are back in place again.


----------



## Formerly At Enmity (Jun 12, 2006)

I'm glad there is no "static" between us!:bigsmile:


----------



## polemic_turtle (Jun 12, 2006)

Might consider going, if I weren't going to church camp this saturday.. Ah, well, enjoy him for me!


----------



## Formerly At Enmity (Jun 13, 2006)

Will do....


----------

